# losing Nemo



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

Spyro had a urinary infection the other month and we got it cleared up. Nemo was having the same symptoms, only it happened alot faster and was in alot of pain. I took him to the vet first thing Friday morning. Thinking it was just an infection, I was shocked at the news. Nemo had a blockage and his bladder was the size of a baseball. I didn't have the money (I am still unemployed) to do the surgery so I had to have him put to sleep. He didn't go without a fight. I wanted to go pick up my boyfriend and come back so that he could be there with him but I didn't want Nemo to have to suffer any longer. Nemo and my bf were really close, that was his buddy, his sidekick. He would always say Nemo was gangsta cause he was afraid of anyone or anything. I had even seen him whoop a pit bull and send him running. *cheezy smile as I think of this*. 
Finding Nemo
Nemo was an abandoned cat we took in. He had a huge absess that had bust open and I told my kids "If I'm taken him to the vet, we are keeping him". He was with us till the end. He lived a great life, a pampered, spoiled, loved, and social life. I would take out the harness and as soon as he heard (not just seen) it being taken out, he would get supper excited because he knew he was going outside. I will miss our little walks. 
I love you Nemo. I will continue to think of you every day. Loved my many, feared by some, lol.
waiting to eat









after beaking out into the rain


































I love you too Nemo


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There's something extra special about black kitties. I'm so sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

atback I am so sorry. He definitely looked well-loved.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## Bruce (May 5, 2010)

So sorry for your loss... he looks like my female Minnie. Did any of your other kitties pick on him because of being all black? My poor Minnie gets picked on by her younger sister all the time atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a lovely cat Nemo was! I'm sure you loved him dearly. My heart goes out to you; I know how painful it is to lose a beloved pet. Black cats are so beautiful. Remember that God knows every sparrow that falls, and He loves his little creations. May He bless and comfort you. Nemo is purring at the Bridge and I believe you'll see him again.


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

He's beautiful, you loved him. He will *always* remember that. 

My deepest condolences.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free Nemo!


----------

